# Fluval G Series



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Anyone have any experience with the new Fluval G6 canister filter, or am I the first guinea pig?

I was impressed when I first setup the filter. The output was very high, and I like all of the attachment options. What I like most about the filter is that it has a cartridge which can be easily removed for cleaning without breaking down the filter. It also primes very easily.

I cleaned the cartridge for the first time after 2 weeks of use. However, now the outflow is 25% of what it previously was.

Any suggestions? I'm wondering if I should return it.

Mike


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have been using the Fluval G since Christmas and I have not had any problems with the flow rate after cleaning the cartridge. Are you removing the cap at the bottom and rinsing it thoroughly while using the brush that came with it?

I have noticed that air can get trapped inside the filter after cleaning, you could try using the priming button a few times to release any trapped air.

Other than that I can not think of any reason why you may be having that problem. If you can give me some more details about the setup I may be able to help further.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have been using the cleaning brush and removing the cap on the bottom. The problem must be trapped air. I'll fiddle with it this weekend.

I have a 150 gallon tank with sand that is also filtered with an Eheim 2028 canister. I gave up on my Emperor 400 because it was too noisy, which was probably caused by the sand. My fish spit sand all over.

My fish list is as follows:
* 2 juvenile Geophagus Jururpari 
* 4 juvenile Surimanensis type Geophagus
* 1 very large Uarua
* 2 Turquoise Severums
* 1 Festivus
* 1 17 year old Syndontis Brichardi
* 4 Silver Dollars
* 1 very large Gibbiceps Pleco (what was I thinking?)
* 1 Black Ghost Knife
* 4 Rainbowfish
* 1 Siamese Algae Eater

Mike


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

OK. I gave the cartridge a super good scrubbing tonight and the flow rate is rocking again. I may buy a spare cartridge to swap in when the other gets dirty and then clean it on the weekend.

Mike


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

So far I have been running mine for 2 months and I just started noticing that the cartridge is clogging faster and reducing flow in-between cleanings. I am planning on replacing it with a new one this weekend. I had been wondering how long they can continue to be cleaned and for my tank it appears that answer is 2 months. I may try and give it one more real good cleaning to be sure. Good luck with yours!


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

So far I have been running mine for 2 months and I just started noticing that the cartridge is clogging faster and reducing flow in-between cleanings. I am planning on replacing it with a new one this weekend. I had been wondering how long they can continue to be cleaned and for my tank it appears that answer is 2 months. I may try and give it one more real good cleaning to be sure. Good luck with yours!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

You should try a second cartridge and have the first one soak in bleach for a couple of days. Replacing the cartridge every 2 months is going to get expensive.


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

I was considering giving it a try. I have to do it every week for my HOT Magnum micron cartridge anyhow. I do have a spare pre-filter cartridge and I even picked up a fine pre-filter cartridge for it as well. I may alternate between the 3. I forget which online site was having a big sale on them a month or so back but it was like 25% off so I stocked up.

Which chemical cartridge have you decided to use? I have been using the Tri-Ex cartridges.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

So far I am just using the carbon cartridge that was included. I might try the nitrate one down the road.

They could have really made this filter rock if it had slots for a heater and UV sterilizer.


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

From what I have heard the slot on the back of the filter will be to connect a new G Series heater to it. Too bad I already have an Hydor ETH Inline heater that I love attached to the return line.

I guess they wanted to get a feel for how well this new filter was going to catch on the market and how many units they could move before they released too many different versions of it.

Would love to see a bigger model with or without the electronics that moved say 350-450 GPH. If they were to offer one without the electronics and LCD screen that I could link to my existing G6 to maybe just get a flow reading that would be perfect.


----------



## natas01 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've had the Fluval G3 for a couple of months. I initially read that you can remove the mechanical/chemical cartridges while the unit is on. The several times I tried this, I got an "impeller" warning after installing the cartridges back into the unit. I now turn off the unit before removing them and haven't had the problem reoccur.

While I like the screen and the ability to change media is fairly simple, I'm very disappointed in the gph of the filter. I bought it before knowing that water in the tank should be filtered 5-10x a hour. The G3 doesn't offer much filtration for a 55 gallon, so I'm also running a Fluval 305. The G series should be built to offer more in terms of gph. Heck, the Fluval 305 is less than half of the price for the G3 and offers more gph!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

So far I am a little disappointed. The mechanical cartridge is easy to remove and clean. However, water flow is down 70% today only after 4 days since the last cleaning. I also run an Eheim canister on the tank and I am thinking of putting the Emperor 400 back into service. The good folks at Marineland sent me some spare parts.

If the G6 was the only filter running on my tank, I would expect the flow to come to almost a complete halt if I went on vacation for 2 weeks.

Not acceptable.


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

Mambee,

That is the whole point. That is a sign that the filter is doing it's job very well and is telling you when to clean the cartridge. It is also a no-bypass cartridge and holds what it collects rather than allowing debris to move to the chemical or biological compartments. Think of all the other canister filters on the market that do not have those notifications that sit for months without being cleaned, what do you think their flow rates are down to compared to optimal?

I run a C360 and HOT Magnum on my 90 gallon tank and I clean my cartridge once a week. Most of the time it is only showing a slight decrease in flow after that time. Are you running the fine pre-filter cartridge or the regular pre-filter?


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

Mambee,

That is the whole point. That is a sign that the filter is doing it's job very well and is telling you when to clean the cartridge. It is also a no-bypass cartridge and holds what it collects rather than allowing debris to move to the chemical or biological compartments. Think of all the other canister filters on the market that do not have those notifications that sit for months without being cleaned, what do you think their flow rates are down to compared to optimal?

I run a C360 and HOT Magnum on my 90 gallon tank and I clean my cartridge once a week. Most of the time it is only showing a slight decrease in flow after that time. Are you running the fine pre-filter cartridge or the regular pre-filter?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I'd like to get through the whole week with at least a 75% flow rate. I'm running whichever pre-filter came with the G6.


----------



## natas01 (Mar 3, 2010)

mambee said:


> I'd like to get through the whole week with at least a 75% flow rate. I'm running whichever pre-filter came with the G6.


I was getting low flow rates when I first installed mine, too. Seemed like every day or two, I had to clean my mechanical filter. To be fair, the mechanical filter was dirty every time I had to clean it. It's been a lot better recently, don't have to clean the cartridge as often. The unit does seem to filter well, just not enough gph for that much $!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Which prefilter comes with the filter? Is it fine or regular?

I'm ordering a backup today; probably a regular prefilter. When I return from a vacation at 11:00 PM on a Sunday night, I want to be able to pop in a clean prefilter and worry about cleaning the dirty one the next day.

PS - I think that many of the other forum members think we are suckers


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Which prefilter comes with the filter? Is it fine or regular?

I'm ordering a backup today; probably a regular prefilter. When I return from a vacation at 11:00 PM on a Sunday night, I want to be able to pop in a clean prefilter and worry about cleaning the dirty one the next day.

PS - I think that many of the other forum members think we are suckers


----------



## natas01 (Mar 3, 2010)

mambee said:


> Which prefilter comes with the filter? Is it fine or regular?
> 
> I'm ordering a backup today; probably a regular prefilter. When I return from a vacation at 11:00 PM on a Sunday night, I want to be able to pop in a clean prefilter and worry about cleaning the dirty one the next day.
> 
> PS - I think that many of the other forum members think we are suckers


It's the "regular" that comes with the unit. Apparently, the "fine" requires much more cleaning, so I wouldn't go that route if the regular is frustrating you with cleaning 

We probably are suckers. I wish I bought the G6 instead of the G3, but at least I bought it off of ebay for much less than list price. I can't figure out what demographic Fluval is trying to target with these filters. The gph on the unit makes me think they're targeting the casual aquarium owner, but the screen/price makes me think they're targeting the more serious fish keepers. Fluval apparently spent a lot of money in research and development, so I would think they would've built the machine to filter more gph than it does.


----------



## kngelv (Dec 23, 2009)

I also have the G6. It is my only filter on a 75 gallon Cichlid tank. I've had it for a little over two months. It is a nice filter overall but I have run into my first issue. I do a partial water change and clean the mechanical filter weekly. The brush that comes with the G6 that is used to clean the filter is too stiff. The filter mesh is starting to separate a bit. I'm going to pick up a new cartridge tomorrow. I think they should last longer so I'm going to try a gentler cleaning method on the new one. I have no issues with water flow.

James


----------



## kngelv (Dec 23, 2009)

I also have the G6. It is my only filter on a 75 gallon Cichlid tank. I've had it for a little over two months. It is a nice filter overall but I have run into my first issue. I do a partial water change and clean the mechanical filter weekly. The brush that comes with the G6 that is used to clean the filter is too stiff. The filter mesh is starting to separate a bit. I'm going to pick up a new cartridge tomorrow. I think they should last longer so I'm going to try a gentler cleaning method on the new one. I have no issues with water flow.

James


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I think that I have a couple of issues in my tank that cause the prefilter to clog quickly.

I have a 10" Uaru which seems to throw off a lot of body slime.

I have 6 juvenile Geophagus which keep the sand churned and throw a lot of particulate matter into the water column.

I also have a foot long Pleco who throws lots of sand and such around when he is trying to fit into his hiding place.[/list]


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I think that I have a couple of issues in my tank that cause the prefilter to clog quickly.

I have a 10" Uaru which seems to throw off a lot of body slime.

I have 6 juvenile Geophagus which keep the sand churned and throw a lot of particulate matter into the water column.

I also have a foot long Pleco who throws lots of sand and such around when he is trying to fit into his hiding place.[/list]


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

When I first received the G6 as a gift I bought an extra pre-filter cartridge on sale from an online retailer. After 2 months the original was clogging faster between cleanings so I tried the same cleaning method that I use with the micron cartridge for the HOT Magnum. After rinsing the pre-filter soak it in 1/3 bleach and water for 48 hours and rinse. Came out as good as new! That will save a ton of cash over time. Nice to know they are not just cleanable weekly, but also 100% re-usable! Anyone that is having trouble with clogging should try it, you will not be disappointed. :thumb:


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking at the reviews so far for this filter it would seem that the pre-filter system could also become quite expensive over time. Combine that with the high price of the G-series and you could be talking some serious scratch over the long hall. That coupled with the low GPH issues and I think this filter is a non starter. For what people are spending on this filter they should be able to handle a tank of at least 150-180 gal. Too bad - all the Fluval hype on this product is just that - HYPE !


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

EHEIM !


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

The cartridge if cleaned properly can be reused over and over and does not need to be replaced. That is the good thing about the pre-filter cartridge system. Like I stated in my previous post, soak in 1/3 bleach and water and it comes out as good as new, no added cost for replacement.

The G6 replaced an Eheim Pro II 2026 on my tank and the G6 moves alot more water than my eheim ever did. Not to mention my 2026 has serious leaking problems and the primer never worked. I have not owned any of the Pro3 filters so I cannot speak to their performance. But as far as GPH in comparison to the eheims, only the Pro3's filter more.


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

The cartridge if cleaned properly can be reused over and over and does not need to be replaced. That is the good thing about the pre-filter cartridge system. Like I stated in my previous post, soak in 1/3 bleach and water and it comes out as good as new, no added cost for replacement.

The G6 replaced an Eheim Pro II 2026 on my tank and the G6 moves alot more water than my eheim ever did. Not to mention my 2026 has serious leaking problems and the primer never worked. I have not owned any of the Pro3 filters so I cannot speak to their performance. But as far as GPH in comparison to the eheims, only the Pro3's filter more.


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

Regarding the GPH issue, I don't think there is any canister filter that actually gets the gph stated once they are filled with the proper media. I'm sorry to hear that you had leaking problems with your 2026 but that can happen with any filter . As for the flow rates the Eheim is only rated for 275 gph and it costs less than half of what the G6 cost. I have used and am very happy with my Eheim 2217 and it seems to do a good job on my 110 gal. tank and it only cost me $125 NEW ! 
Now for around $350 you could pick up the MONSTER 2260 with a gph of 450 or the 2262 at $450 with a gph of only 900 - OUCH  In the end we all like what we like, I just want my money to be well spent


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

All of my other filters are Eheims. I like them, but they start to have issues when they start getting old, including leaking from the priming pump. I'm sure that the Fluvals will have the same issues as they age.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

BryanR73

Good call on the bleaching solution. I bought an extra prefilter and soak the dirty one for a few hours. Comes out clean as a whistle.

Mike


----------



## natas01 (Mar 3, 2010)

so, my display went blank this weekend on my fluval g3. the screen lights up, but no information is displayed. i've tried restarting it and cleaning it, without any luck. the filter does still operate, but without the screen working, it's an overpriced low-flow filter. has anyone else had problems with their monitor on the g3 or g6 going out? i've tried to contact fluval, but they have not responded to any of my emails (i'll try calling soon). i purchased it less than a year ago.

i guess it's time to look into a different brand, eheim will be next, if so...


----------



## michaelis88 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats I had my G3 system for just 1 month, but I have already replaced my mechemical cartrige for the 4th time today. It was impossible for me to clean the stuff thats on top of layer of the cartrige. Tried hot water soaking, the brush that came with it etc, but never tried using bleach it, maybe ill do my 3rd one after i replaced the 4th one today. Otherwise, everything was working perfect, the performance and the mahcine looks all good.


----------

